# My Goldens won't play with each other



## Charliemaggie (May 25, 2005)

We have a nine-year-old Golden and a three-year-old Golden. The older one will not play with the younger one. The only time they do is indoors, playing tug of war. I was wondering if anyone else has had this problem. I'm sure it's our older dog's arthritis that is keeping him from playing with the younger one.

I'm thinking of getting a Lab pup to play with our younger Golden. The younger one will play with other dogs at the petsitter's home.

Cheryl


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

You have described my 7 year old Lyndi and my 2.5 year old Liam. Indoor tug-of-war is all she will play with him.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Have they always been together?

When we first got Cosmo, Samson and him would only do a little tug of war at times..... But our first snow this season got them going....and now they don't quit playing. I feel like the snow brought out the puppy in both of them...

I think at times, my wife wishes they didn't play so well together though. They wrestle above our room late at night, and wake her up a lot...


----------



## Charliemaggie (May 25, 2005)

We brought Thunder home at age nine weeks. He immediately liked our six-year-old, Chester. But in the three years we have had him, Chesty won't play with him. It's sad and frustrating. So, Thunder spends a lot of time playing with the younger dogs at doggie daycare.

Cheryl


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Dog dynamics always confuse me. Our Border Collie, Sunka, never played with Spencer. We got Murphy when Spencer was ill. He would not play with Murphy. After Spencer died, Sunka still never played with Murphy. We rescued Sampson, as an adult, about one year of age. He plays with Sampson!! Go figure!


----------



## Charliemaggie (May 25, 2005)

Our first Golden, Charlie, was two years older than Chester. They only played in the house, but if Charlie wanted to chase something, Chester was right behind him.

Cheryl


----------



## Nellie and Sophie's mom (Mar 10, 2007)

Our 2 play together really well (too well at times) now. But when we got Sophie, our rescue, they really didn't have much to do with each other. I was really worried about putting 2 females together at first but it all worked out. Nellie is 2 and Sophie is 4. Nellie is more active but I think that is good for Sophie too. They have a good run and swim together each day. We have had Sophie since October and she is still changing and becoming less aloof. Nellie doesn't have an "aloof" bone in her body. I think she is ADHD!!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have older dogs and they dont play at all.... the goldens are all young and close in age and they play non stop...........


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> I have older dogs and they dont play at all.... the goldens are all young and close in age and they play non stop...........


Wait, Mary you have nongoldens in your house too??


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

The two Goldens at my parents house used to be the same way and we bought Billy (now 3) when Jessie was 6. Jessie hated Billy and wanted nothing to do with him -- and Billy wouldn't even walk outside unless he could see Jessie in front of him. It was too cute. Now though, three years later, they're buds. but more of like a big sister putting up with her little brother.  She indulges him in games when she feels like it, or she stands up and walks away.  Since Jessie started getting arthritic this fall, she's been playing less with Billy, but she'll still lie on her back and wrestle with him like that. Oh my puppies... I miss them so!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Tag is almost 13 and has arthritis. He really doesnt' want to be bothered by the pups.

Samson and Delilah are both less than a year old. So they play together. Delilah tries to get Tag to play, but he just won't. She's gotten snapped at on occasion, but it doesn't deter her from trying. Mostly Tag just ignores her. Now, if Samson bothers him, Tag really lets him have it. I think it's the 2 males thing. 

Age difference does matter and especially if the older dog isn't feeling very well.


----------



## Charliemaggie (May 25, 2005)

Hi, Shannon. It's really nice when they play together. Chester was arthritic also, but he was also more of a loner when it came to other dogs. He loved his frisbee and me. We lost Chesty in April of last year.

Thunder is doing well with my friend's Golden, who is only two years older than him. They have bonded and do play together. We really like the fact that our dogs are such good buddies and don't keep them separate for long.

Puppies are great. Another friend used to breed Goldens. We just melted everytime she had a new litter. It was tough.

Take care. Give your Goldens a hug for me.

Cheryl


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks Cheryl!!

I'm getting my OWN Golden (Charlie) in 27 days now! Living all of 10 minutes away from my puppies was too much for me to bear, so I took action!  Sooooooooooooooo excited!


----------



## Charliemaggie (May 25, 2005)

Congratulations, Shannon. Our first Golden was named Charlie also. He had the qualities that we all love in Goldens.

I hope you have many wonderful years with your Charlie. They housebreak usually within two weeks, sometime sooner, sometimes longer. 

My breeder friend let us bring home many Golden pups, and the average was two weeks for housebreaking.

Take care. I'm happy for you!

Cheryl


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I have 3 Golden's that are all young and then there is Charlie the Fox Terrier he is 13 years old, he don't want to play their games, he is constantly growling at them. 




























 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

It's almost always "Go Time" at my house.

We got lucky with Coach - he is now 1 and Lucie will be 3 next month and they are best buddies!

Holden never wanted to play with Redford and after he died and we brought Lucie home, Holden was almost 15 and wanted nothing to do with a pup. We rescued Coach about 6 months after we lost Holden. It has worked out so well.

This is what they looked like a week or so after Coach joined the household (second picture), Lucie was teaching him how to make a stinky face


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I currently have 3 dogs two GR one Lab. When I brought home the puppy (GR Teddi) Maxine my senior would not have ANYTHING to do with her, and Belle was terrified of her. It took a while, but now Max and Teddi are best friends. They play more than Belle does with Teddi. Belle is a softie, she has never said "no" or "stop it" to Teddi and Teddi is pretty mean when they do play. Usually it results in Belle leaving the room. We also think Belle was the bottom of the litter totem pole, she was the pup all the other pups picked on. Her demeanor is so un-Lab like. 

Max surprisingly will instigate the play! She can actually get the better half of Teddi, it is cute. 

My husband and I are contemplating another puppy in the fall. I think Teddi would like a playmate closer to her age.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My Sam wouldn't play with my nieces younger Lab. They saw each other often and I puppy sat for them. I think the vigor of youth scared him when outdoors. Inside was fine.


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

After having a number of non playing dog combinations, I finally have a pair that will play together!


----------

